# Neues aus Sim City: Patch 4.0, Offline-Crack und Rummel-DLC



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neues aus Sim City: Patch 4.0, Offline-Crack und Rummel-DLC*

					Es gibt Neues aus Sim City 5: Maxis will noch heute den neuen Patch 4.0 auf die Server aufspielen, der erneut Probleme behebt, aber auch neue Features liefert. Außerdem scheint sich der erste DLC seit dem Release auf den Weg zu machen und im Web gibt es mittlerweile auch einen Offline-Crack.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neues aus Sim City: Patch 4.0, Offline-Crack und Rummel-DLC*


----------



## DrOwnz (23. Mai 2013)

sind wir dochmal gespannt, welche neuen Fehler auftreten...


----------



## Laudian (23. Mai 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr eure Informationen hernehmt, aber es gibt keinen Skidrow Crack für SimCity. Auch keinen von anderen Release Groups.


----------



## ryzen1 (23. Mai 2013)

> Als Randnotiz wollen wir außerdem erwähnen, dass die Crackergruppe Skidrow einen Offline-Crack für das Spiel Sim City 5 veröffentlicht hat, der auch funktionieren soll.



Das stimmt wohl eher nicht.

Lediglich ein Offline Mod ist verfügbar. Für diesen braucht man aber trotzdem noch einen gültigen Origin Account mit Sim City 5 drauf. != Crack


----------



## Voigt (23. Mai 2013)

Also ich wüsste auch nichts von einem Skidrow Crack, oder überhaupt einen Crack. Ein Modder hat zwar eine Offline Modus für Besitzer des Spieles reingemoddet, aber dies ist kein Crack.


----------



## Own3r (23. Mai 2013)

PCGH hat sich wohl ein bisschen vertan, was den Offline-"Crack" betrifft. Es wurde recht schnell nach dem Release ein Offline-Mod veröffentlicht, der aber nur teilweise funktionierte und auch nur demonstrieren sollte, dass das Spiel nicht eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt.


----------



## Lexx (23. Mai 2013)

lol.. hams jetzt bald alle durchgegoogelt ?


----------



## CroCop86 (23. Mai 2013)

Und wo soll ich den Park hinstellen???


----------



## Roterfred (23. Mai 2013)

die sollen mal die Karten vergrößern das wäre mal wichtig


----------



## DarkMo (23. Mai 2013)

war nich erst letztens die rede von 3.0? das geht ja flott vorran hier


----------



## Voigt (23. Mai 2013)

Roterfred schrieb:


> die sollen mal die Karten vergrößern das wäre mal wichtig


 
Zwar hat Maxis bis jetzt nichts dazu released, und es wurde auch schon verlautbart, dass sie wohl die Karten niemals vergrößern werden, aber es gibt jedenfall ein Mod, dass man Gebäude und Straßen außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen platzieren kann. Dies funktioniert auch, nur Zonen kannst du nicht außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen bestimmen. (Jedenfalls bis jetzt.)


----------



## DomShadow (23. Mai 2013)

Gott PCGAMES, genau so dumm wie alle anderen, posten was aufgeschnapptes über einen Offline-Crack den es nicht gibt!! *dickesfacepalm*


----------



## s7evin (23. Mai 2013)

welcher depp hat diesen Artikel denn geschrieben *ES GIBT KEINEN CRACK. * und so schnell wird es auch keinen geben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Mai 2013)

Wie kommts das ihr auch auf Kekse hinweist


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wie kommts das ihr auch auf Kekse hinweist


 Wahrscheinlich weil der Autor auch der Meinung ist das dieses ganze Onlinedöhns der reinste Bullshit ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. Mai 2013)

nö gibt kein Keks


----------



## BabaYaga (23. Mai 2013)

Schön wie alle immer gut informiert sind über Neuigkeiten aus der Scene ^^
PCGH wollte sich da wohl anschließen... und FAIL lol.


----------



## Laudian (23. Mai 2013)

Naja, was heißt "informiert über Neuigkeiten"...
Es gibt auf xrel.to eine Liste aller Scene Releases, und SimCity ist eben nicht dabei. Und nein, an der Seite ist nichts illegal, die bieten weder Downloads noch Links an, nur Release-Infos.


----------



## Radeon2013 (23. Mai 2013)

Endliiich sowas hat gefehlt in Sim City. Ich finde das gut das es neue Sachen geben wird. Nur die Karten könnten echt was größer werden


----------



## Ulathar (23. Mai 2013)

€dit:
nerver mind


----------



## DrOwnz (24. Mai 2013)

die bezeichnung als crack für den offline mod ist durchaus zutreffend,

denn ein mod  liegt bei Einverständnis der Urheberrechtspartei vor...,

ein crack drückt nur aus das eine vom urheber nicht gedultete modifikation vorgenommen wurde --> offline crack und kein offline mod
(ein crack ist nicht einfach nur eine alternative executeable.... oder ne lauffähige kopie eines games ohne DRM... sondern etwas viel allgemeineres)


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2013)

Und trotzdem hat Skidrow nicht damit zu tun.


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr jetzt alle gesagt das keinen crack gibt? 
Immer ein auf scheinheilig tun aber Bescheid wissen wie die Experten.


@DrOwnz: Falsch! 



> Cracking ist die Tätigkeit, ein Computerprogramm zu analysieren (meist durch Disassemblieren), um den Kopierschutz zu entfernen. Ein Crack ist ursprünglich die Kopie eines Computerprogramms, bei der ein herstellerseitig angebrachter Kopierschutz entfernt wurde; heute ein Computerprogramm, das den Kopierschutz eines spezifischen anderen Computerprogramms entfernen kann.


Die mod ist schon eine mod, nur eben keine gewollte / geduldete.


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt alle gesagt das keinen crack gibt?


 
Was soll man denn sonst sagen ? Man kann ja schlecht bei jedem Patch aufs neue darüber herziehen, wie schnell die Versionsnummern nach oben gehen


----------



## Sight (24. Mai 2013)

Ein Offline Patch/Crack wäre Klasse, zumindenst für mich, wo die Verbindung (nicht zu Hause) alle 5 Minuten am abkac*** ist.

Keine Sorge, ich hab das Spiel (leider) auch gekauft


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt alle gesagt das keinen crack gibt?
> Immer ein auf scheinheilig tun aber Bescheid wissen wie die Experten.


 
Wer tut hier denn auf scheinheilig


----------



## mannefix (24. Mai 2013)

Guter Bericht! Nur warum ist der Crack ein Problem?


----------



## Dwayne1988 (24. Mai 2013)

Naja wenn sie schon neue Regionen einfügen hätten die doch wenigstens grössere Gelände zulassen können anstatt nur diese kleinstadt Grösse.


----------



## Laudian (24. Mai 2013)

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass die Engine mit größeren Maps einfach nicht zurechtkommt, und die Fehler in der Verkehrsberechnung und ähnlichen Sachen dann stark zunehmen würden.

Und bevor sich alle beschweren lässt man dann einfach keine größeren Maps zu.


----------

